
What I Learned Trading Daily - araghougassian
https://twitter.com/araghougassian/status/1216909595790069760
======
WheelsAtLarge
I tried daily trading and found that emotions will get you every time. You
might have a great system but when the market goes against you it's hard to
sell or buy. It's hard to make a decision knowing that you have no way of
knowing the outcome. The stock market has an upside bias so it's easier and
more fruitful to ride it.

Daily buying and selling will get you nowhere.

